# Looking for a designer/ manufacturer.



## freakinrikan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello all, 
I know the experts are here so here I am, mainly because im stupid with this stuff but I know it.  I need help with this project iam working on, the photo is of a front view/ footprint of what I have to work with. The solution I need is to fit 3 LEDs, as bright as possible (of course) using 1 and/ or 2 cr123 batteries. I can provide more pics/ rendering if needed. 

What I need is someone who can help me finish this project, from circuit board on up. If this is something you or your company can handle, or if you can point me in the direction of a company that can please let me know. 

thank you all!!





[/URL]light by c p, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

